# Jamás pensé que me fuera / iba



## Steubler

Saludos!
Quisiera vuestros comentarios sobre estas oraciónes:
Jamás pensé que me fuera a trasladar a Asunción.
Jamás pensé que me iba a trasladar a Asunción.
Oigo y leo ambas con frecuencia. Me parece más adecuado el subjuntivo, pero en mi experiencia se usa el indicativo con más frecuencia.

Aquí hay un ejemplo semejante:
No pensé que me fuera a tardar.
No pensé que me iba a tardar.
Me parece sin duda correcto el subjuntivo!


----------



## Ynez

A mí me parecen los dos tiempos totalmente normales, tal y como tú has dicho.

En los ejemplos número 2 hay un problema. Tiene que ser:

No pensé que (*) iba/fuera a tardar.

Dentro del contexto, tú sabrás a quién se refiere * . Podría ser ÉL/ELLA y también YO pero YO no suena muy normal para esta frase en particular.


----------



## Steubler

Ynez said:


> No pensé que (*) iba/fuera a tardar.
> 
> Dentro del contexto, tú sabrás a quién se refiere * . Podría ser ÉL/ELLA y también YO pero YO no suena muy normal para esta frase en particular.



Gracias por tu respuesta.  Tienes una idea por qué la frase no te suena normal con "me" en lugar de *?


----------



## Ynez

¿Podrías expresar con otras palabras qué es lo que quieres decir? A mí al menos no se me ocurre ningún contexto para esa oración tal y como está.


----------



## stooge1970

Steubler said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.  Tienes una idea por qué la frase no te suena normal con "me" en lugar de *?



 Hola Steubler.

  Te doy mis pensamientos:

  La frase no suena normal con “me” porque requiere el verbo “tardar” y no “tardarse”.  

  Piénsatelo así: "Pienso que voy a tardar". No se dice “Pienso que me voy a tardar”.

  Por el otro lado, necesitas poner “me” en el otro ejemplo porque vas a trasladar tú   mismo. Entonces, hay que usar “trasladarse”. 

  Espero que te sirva.

  Saludos.


----------



## Steubler

Ah, ahora entiendo.  Pensaba que "Pienso que me voy a tardar" era correcto.  Al buscar "tardarse" en el diccionario de WR, ví que no existe, y ya me quedan todos los comentarios claros.  Gracias!

De hecho, aprendí "tardarse" de una amiga del estado de Zacatecas en México, y hay un hilo en WP sobre el uso de "tardarse".  Por lo visto, se usa la forma reflexiva en algunas regiones.

Y entiendo que la respuesta a mi pregunta sobre el subjuntivo queda en que "fuera" y "iba" sirven igualmente en ambos ejemplos.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Se dice "no pensé tardarme tanto"? ¿Y no se dice "no pensé que yo me fuera a tardar tanto"?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

El imperfecto es tan _amplio en su temporalidad_ que sustituye a casi todos los pretéritos en casi cualquier caso, y _en la lengua moderna se extiende_ como el fuego en la paja seca. Hay _casos en que no es posible_ su uso para sustituir otros pretéritos, pero cada vez menos. En la _lengua escrita esto no se da con tal amplitud_. 
El uso el verbo *pensar* verbo del _campo semántico de la subjetividad_ *facilita la sustitución* del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo (_modo de lo subjetivo_), por el pretérito imperfecto de indicativo (_modo de lo real y de lo objetivo_). Aquí la _semántica del verbo principal_ ya aporta el valor de subjetividad de _fuera_.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Entonces, ¿es mejor decir "jamás pensé que me fuera a tardar tanto", ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi idiolecto no lo usamos como pronominal: usamos _sólo *fuera*_ (sin* me*).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Steubler said:


> Saludos!
> Quisiera vuestros comentarios sobre estas oraciónes:
> 
> Jamás pensé que me fuera a trasladar a Asunción.
> Jamás pensé que me iba a trasladar a Asunción.
> Oigo y leo ambas con frecuencia. Me parece más adecuado el subjuntivo, pero en mi experiencia se usa el indicativo con más frecuencia.
> 
> Aquí hay un ejemplo semejante:
> 
> No pensé que me fuera a tardar.
> No pensé que me iba a tardar.
> Me parece sin duda correcto el subjuntivo!



Todas están/son correctas.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

"Es mejor decir "Jamás pensé que (me) fuera a tardar" o "Jamás pensé tardar"?

¿Dado que se puede decir "no pensé que (me) iba a tardar" se puede decir "no pienso que voy a tardar(me)"? ¿O sólo es correcto decir "no pienso tardar(me)"? ¿Se puede usar el indicativo con "no pensar que.." con todas las personas?

Gracias


----------



## slazenger14

Jamás pensé tardar = I never intended to take long. 
Jamás pensé que me fuera a tardar (meaning it's mainly you're fault). 
Jamás pensé que fuera a tardar (meaning it took you long).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Do the natives agree? ¿También se puede usar el indicativo con el presente?

No pienso que (me) tarde mucho

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

_No espero que tarde_, es _correcta gramaticalmente_, pero usamos la _sustantiva de infinitivo,_ OD de _pensar_, y muy raramente la _sustantiva de_ _que + subjuntivo_. Es una *herencia del latín*, donde el verbo transitivo activo *spero* se construía con completiva sustantiva de _infinitivo_ (con sujeto en acusativo) y nunca con la completiva sustantiva de _ut + subjuntivo_.


----------



## Lauritamaravilla

Sin poder afirmar a ciencia cierta que la forma en imperfecto (jamás pensé que me iba a trasladar) sea incorrecta, yo diría que la forma en subjuntivo (jamás pensé que me fuera a trasladar) me parece mucho más correcta y además más frecuente (al menos en mi modo de hablar).
Otra posibilidad sería utilizar el condicional simple (jamás pensé que me trasladaría), aunque el matiz que aporta esta forma verbal es que ya me he trasladado. Mientras que la forma en subjuntivo no lo deja claro (o más bien deja entrever que no se ha trasladado todavía).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Si se dice "jamás pensé que me fuera a transladar" ¿se puede decir "no pienso que me vaya a transladar"?

Gracias


----------



## leticiam85

Si, ChocolateLover, se puede decir de la misma manera. Aunque yo diría "no creo que vaya a trasladarme". 
Otros ejemplo:
-"No creo que vaya a mudarme" (en vez de No creo que me vaya a mudar, pero es lo mismo!)
Saludos!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Es lo mismo que decir "no creo mudarme" y "no creo que me mude"?

Gracias


----------



## leticiam85

No, no es lo mismo. "No creo mudarme" no está bien. Yo diría "No creo que VAYA a mudarme"/"No creo que me vaya a mudar", when I mean "I don't think I'd move".
Saludos!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Leí en un sitio que no es correcto usar el ir+a+infinitivo con el subjuntivo. ¿no es verdad? Y también decía que no se puede usar el subjuntivo si no hay cambio de subjeto ni después de no pensar que..

No me acuerdo de donde, pero decía que no se dice así. ¿no están de acuerdo? Tal vez el autor se equivocó

Por ejemplo, 

1.No creo poder ir al gimnacio, pues me duele la pierna.
2.No creo que yo pueda ir al gimancio, pues me duele la pierna (*Pensaba que esta frase era correcta, pero que algunas personas no lo dirían, puesto que no hay cambio de sujeto.)*
3.No creo que yo vaya a poder ir al gimanacio*(Pensaba que no era correcta esta frase porque es como tener dos tiempos de futuro. En la 1 y 2 ya expresa el futuro)*
4. No creo que puedo ir al gimancio.(*Pensaba que* *no estaba bien, puesto que "no creo" siempre va acompañado con el subjuntivo)*

Y pensaba que era lo mismo para el pasado:

1.1. No creía poder ir al gimancio, pues me dolía la pierna.
1.2. No creía que pudiera ir al gimancio, pues me dolía la pierna
1.3. No creía que fuera a poder ir al gimnacio
1.4. No creía que podía ir al gimancio.

¿No es así? ¿Depende del país?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

Chocolate, no te obsesiones con las "reglas, en su gran parte confusa mezcla de elemtos de lo más heterogéneo, de alcancee muy corto, daso el número inmenso de variantes diatópicas del español (por causa de su extensión geográfica y su diacronía y relación con lenguas en contacto).
Pocas reglas, muy generales y que puedan posibiltar el anñasliksis morfosintáctico.
Los modos y tiempos, también cuatro cosas básicas y comprender el mecanismo de la neutralización por el sistema de formas marcadas y no marcadas (todo basado en el valor de los morfemas).
La morfosintaxis del español cabe en 2ó 3 folios como máximo.
La corrección en un tono estándar no debe dar problemas. Las variantes diatópicas y diastráticas hay que pillarlas in situ, o por lecturas de obras costumbristas y realistas.
Deja las reglas. 
Más tarde volveré sobre las frases que propones y que hay que analizar para ver si están bien. Y luego comprobar la _consecutio temporum_ (consecución de tiempos), y los valores modales y aspectuales (morfemas y neutralización), así como los modos cuando son mecánicos en ciertas subordinadas. Todo muy sencillo, claro y ordenado: *tres pasos*.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Alguien me podría decir si está bien esta análisis, por favor?



> 1.No creo poder ir al gimnacio, pues me duele la pierna.
> 2.No creo que yo pueda ir al gimancio, pues me duele la pierna (*Pensaba que esta frase era correcta, pero que algunas personas no lo dirían, puesto que no hay cambio de sujeto.)*
> 3.No creo que yo vaya a poder ir al gimanacio*(Pensaba que no era correcta esta frase porque es como tener dos tiempos de futuro. En la 1 y 2 ya expresa el futuro)*
> 4. No creo que puedo ir al gimancio.(*Pensaba que* *no estaba bien, puesto que "no creo" siempre va acompañado con el subjuntivo)*
> 
> Y pensaba que era lo mismo para el pasado:
> 
> 1.1. No creía poder ir al gimancio, pues me dolía la pierna.
> 1.2. No creía que pudiera ir al gimancio, pues me dolía la pierna
> 1.3. No creía que fuera a poder ir al gimnacio
> 1.4. No creía que podía ir al gimancio.


 
Gracias


----------



## VictorBsAs

Te doy mi modesta opinión:

1.No creo poder ir al gimnasio, pues me duele la pierna.
2.No creo que (yo) pueda ir al gimansio, pues me duele la pierna 
3.No creo que (yo) vaya a poder ir al gimanasio. Es muy rebuscada y me suena raro pero no me atrevo a decir que sea incorrecta.
4. No creo que puedo ir al gimansio. En general es incorrecta salvo en un contexto muy particular donde quieras afirmar que en realidad sí puedo ir al gimnasio (a pesar de que creo lo contrario).

1.1. No creía poder ir al gimansio, pues me dolía la pierna.
1.2. No creía que pudiera ir al gimansio, pues me dolía la pierna. 
1.3. No creía que fuera a poder ir al gimnasio. Igual que la 3
1.4. No creía que podía ir al gimansio. Igual que la 4


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias



> No creo que puedo ir al gimansio. En general es incorrecta salvo en un contexto muy particular donde quieras afirmar que en realidad sí puedo ir al gimnasio (a pesar de que creo lo contrario).


 
¿Me podrías explicar esto un poco más en detalle, por favor?

¿Se usa así?

-¿Quieres ir al gimancio?
-No, no puedo ir al gimanio
-¿Qué dijiste? ¿Crees que puedes ir al gimnacio?
-No, no creo que puedo ir al gimanio

Gracias


----------



## VictorBsAs

Por ejemplo: 
Todo el mundo puede ir al gimnasio. Si no creo que puedo ir al gimnasio es porque en realidad no quiero ir.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Si estás enfermo y por eso no puedes ir, ¿se dice "no creo que pueda ir al gimnacio"?

¿También se usa el indicativo así?
-¿Es falso?
- No creo que "es verdad"

Gracias


----------



## VictorBsAs

"No creo que pueda ir al gimnasio" está perfecto.
Tu segundo ejemplo no suena bien. Tal vez en otro contexto, pero no puedo imaginar uno que sirva. Lo natural sería:
- ¿Es falso?
- No creo que sea verdad. (esto equivale a 'Sí, creo que es falso')
- No, creo que es verdad.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## fre0009

Jamás pensé que me fuera a trasladar a Asunción.
Jamás pensé que me iba a trasladar a Asunción.


Una pregunta - ¿Qué tal lo siguiente?

- Jamás pensé que me trasladaría a Aunción.


----------



## Steubler

fre0009 said:


> - Jamás pensé que me trasladaría a Aunción.



Sí, creo eso también


----------



## Steubler

fre0009 said:


> - Jamás pensé que me trasladaría a Aunción.



Sí, eso también me suena correcto, pero quizás refleje una cierta incertidumbre en cuanto a la perspectiva de ir o no ir a Asunción.


----------

